# Zazula



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

happy birthday Zazula,have a great day and hope the second half outdoes the first


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Many happy returns Zazula...hope you have a fantastic day


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

wow, this has been quite the month for ya. happy day to ya!


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Have a great day mate. Happy birthday.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Happy birthday. Hope you have many more.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Happy Birthday Zazula :4-cheers:
Take a day off.... you've earned it


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

Happy Birthday, man! Enjoy it!


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

Happy birthday man!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Happy birthday, Zazula!

Hip hip, hooray!

Have a great day!


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Happy Birthday Zazula


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday Zazula...and I sincerely hope that you have a Great Day and plenty more of them :4-clap: .....go easy on the Ouzo though. :4-cheers: 
But have a couple for me! :sayyes: :laugh:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Thank you very much, my friends! I wish you were all here to have some drinks together!:beerchug: :leb:


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Zazula said:


> I wish you were all here to have some drinks together!:beerchug: :leb:


We are all here! Having drinks! :winkgrin:


----------



## MunkyPhil (Apr 7, 2006)

Sorry I'm late joining the party, hope I didn't miss too much.

Happy birthday Zazula!


----------



## BrianTwigley (Jun 13, 2005)

Happy Birthday For Yesterday!!!! 
Don't ask about the cake *burps*


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

No worries, Brian, my b-day is today (August 3rd)!


----------



## BrianTwigley (Jun 13, 2005)

Happy Birthday for Today!!!!! *Sings Happy Birthday*


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

So...do I have to say happy birthday again?!?! Or can I just cut n paste??



nickster_uk said:


> Many happy returns Zazula...hope you have a fantastic day


Best wishes Zazula


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Happy Birthday. Make it a great one.


----------



## 40sondacurb (Jan 14, 2005)

Happy Birthday


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

Better late than never, right? Hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Sorry Im late to reply, work has me loaded and just saw this thread. 

Hope you had a great day, next time I'll bring the bottle :wink:


----------

